# Sandwiches



## Kehawin (Jul 9, 2013)

This may seem a somewhat silly topic to research, but if enough people respond it may become obvious why I am asking:

How do you make your tuna fish sandwiches?  I don't want to go to recipe sites, etc.  because I want it to be how a normal everyday (admittedly midwestern, but she has several different cultures in her backstory) person would make their tuna.  It has come to my attention that mine is not how most people make them.

Tuna sandwich:  
1 can of tuna (drained)
lots of black pepper
paprika
dill weed
- those are the essentials, can't eat tuna without those spices, the rest of the spices are sometimes in, sometimes not - 
garlic powder
onion powder
oregano
parsley
yellow mustard - essential - about 2-3 tablespoons (30-45 ml for non Americans)
mayonnaise - (the real stuff only) about 5 tablespoons



Like I said, I know all those spices aren't normal, but it's how I've always made it because my mom did (well, she used relish not dill weed, but it turns out I am allergic to cucumbers)

It isn't a big deal to the story, but thinking about the scene made me curious about what is "normal"


----------



## FleshEater (Jul 9, 2013)

1 Can Tuna 
Mayonnaise
Sweet Relish
Onions

That's it. And if I'm eating lean, cut the mayonnaise.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I have to have:

Tuna
Boiled egg pieces
Onion
Black pepper
Salt
Dill relish
Kraft Mayo
Garlic powder

Serve on toasted bread with slice of tomato.  Yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DPVP (Jul 9, 2013)

Cut price of tuna stake into sandwich size ( use a round break form local bakery)
broil it with lemon on top and basil leaves
melt motzerla cheese on the bread.
Put mustard on bread
tommato and onion ontop of stake inside the bread.


----------



## Omi (Jul 9, 2013)

Exactly the same as FleshEater but add black pepper to taste (I like a lot of it). I'm from the Midwest and this is how I was taught to make it by my father.


----------



## Kehawin (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting - I guess mine's not too far fetched anyway, perhaps more mustard than most, but I was told that "most people" don't put so much black pepper or dill/dill relish in theirs.  I'd still like to hear more!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 10, 2013)

Guess I'm a minimalist. I'm from the upper Midwest and not a big fan of mayo*. Tuna sandwich for me=1 can tuna, ~1 tablespoon mayo, wheat bread (must be wheat, it's too sweet otherwise). If I feel really daring this might involve a chopped pickle or green onion. The whole thing must be toasted and cheddar melted on top of the tuna/mayo mix.

This is a lazy kind of food, like I'm too hungry and there's nothing else in the house food, so putting more effort in would just defeat the purpose as far as I'm concerned.

*unless it is made from scratch. From a jar? necessary evil. /snob


----------



## Myers (Jul 10, 2013)

I make mine the same as FleshEater, only without the onions. Then I hand it to my wife and make a roast beef sandwich. I hate canned tuna.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 10, 2013)

Tuna
Mayo
chopped onions
chopped boiled eggs
chopped dill pickles
bit of garlic salt
black pepper


----------



## Terry D (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, shoot! It's only 9:09 in the AM and I'm wanting a darned sandwich now...


----------



## Sandy (Jul 11, 2013)

Same as Flesheater except a finely chopped red bell pepper instead of the onions.  But I bet the onions would be great!  Have to give it a try!  Oh, and on whole wheat toast


----------



## Mariner (Jul 19, 2013)

The English way-

1 can of Premium Tuna
2 tablespoons of Helsman's Mayonaise (the best)
2 tablespoons of Salad Cream (anything but budget as it tastes too much like egg)
Season to taste

Mix these ingredients in a bowl (must drain tuna) and use it on anything. Pasta Salad, Sandwich, etc.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 19, 2013)

Mix tuna chunks in a bowl with salad cream and black pepper, spread it on buttered sliced white bread, put another slice on top, then give it to the wife to eat...


----------



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

This thread has made me hungry. As soon as I've finished typing this I'll be nipping across to Morrisons to buy the ingredients.

Anyway, here's how I do it:

Muffin (I think that's English muffin to Americans)
Tin of dolphin-friendly tuna
Mayo.

Mix mayo with tuna until desired consistency (I like mine wet), and dollop onto buttered muffin.


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 20, 2013)

former USA midwesterner here:

one can albacore tuna
hard-boiled egg, sliced up
lots of mayo (Duke's brand is the pride of the South, but I prefer Hellman's)
red onion, sliced up
garlic powder
black pepper
curry powder

on toast (any kind) or on Ritz crackers


----------



## Deleted member 53128 (Jul 20, 2013)

How we do it in the cold cold north(Finland):
Step 1. Aqcuire a can of tuna in water, a single slice of bread, and enough butter to spread on the slice of bread.
Step 2. Open the can of tuna. Use a hunting knife if possible 'cause that's how real men do it. Then drain the water out.
Step 3. Put all the ingredients in your mouth at once. Chew it into a big ball.
Step 4. Swallow the ball whole.
Step 5. ?????
Step 6. Profit!

At least this is how I do it!


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's mine, relatively simple. 

Tuna
Mayo
Sweetcorn (for a bit of crunch)
Any bread, I'm not picky 

Now, who's going to make me one?


----------

